# Overthinking things?



## holieee (25 Jan 2013)

December 06 2012, I had my CFAT, medical, and interview. Everything went supremely well, although I had mentioned I have/had back pains (very minor; a knot in my shoulder) and that I see a chiropractor once a month for 'postural maintenance' due to the stress my job puts on my back (same trade I'm applying for that I've been doing as a civvie for 3 years without problems). That was fine,  I needed to get a form signed by my chiropractor. I did and the next day I dropped off the form saying that there is no problem with me going through military training with said back problems.
I waded through Christmas break with the hopes that my medical would be approved half way through January and I would be merit listed. Wrong. 2 weeks ago I called my cfrc and found out that my medical was being sent back to Winnipeg and that more information would be required before I was approved.
Tuesday morning I found out that, because I was seeing the chiropractor for monthly adjustments, I would not be allowed to enter the forces while undergoing treatment as they do not provide chiropractic treatments. I told the med tech that I'm currently not under a treatment plan, I go of my own volition for routine adjustments. She told me as long as I'm seeing a chiropractor I cannot join until treatment is complete. She then asked when I would be done with my treatments, I told her I could stop anytime. She said to come get a follow up form to have my chiropractor sign.
After 2 days of running around and a lot of phone calls, I got the additional form filled out and dropped off.

Here's my dilemma. The form said I'm good to go and that there is no chance of re-occurrence and I have zero limitations. Awesome. BUT my chiropractor stated that_* I*_ have_ terminated_ treatment as apposed to saying that treatment has ended/finished and that the prognosis is good as long as I continue with good postural habits. I might be over-thinking this, but my concern is the wording. I know the CF is picky, but I'm not sure HOW picky.
I'm afraid they will think that I ended treatment and that it wasn't technically finished or use the 'good, but has to keep good posture' against me.
All they want is to know I'm not getting treated currently, don't require treatment, and that my chiro thinks I'm fit, and I did exactly that, I just have a bad feeling the MO is going to use the wording against me.
Someone please tell me they're not THAT picky, and that I did what they asked, and as such my chances of being rejected again are minimal...

(sorry for the novel)


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jan 2013)

holieee said:
			
		

> Someone please tell me they're not THAT picky, and that I did what they asked, and as such my chances of being rejected again are minimal...



I had my transfer to the regular force postponed for a couple of years because the francophone medic doing my medical misspelled one word and no one thought to question it. No one even called me to tell me I wasn't suitable for the reg force infantry.

The MO isn't going to "use anything against you"just be sure to keep track of what's going on and be prepared to jump through a few hoops to clear things up if it happens.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jan 2013)

holieee said:
			
		

> I would not be allowed to enter the forces while undergoing treatment as they do not provide chiropractic treatments.



This part I can tell you is NOT true.  I`ve been referred to the chiropractor from the CF medical system before.  While there are no Chiro Officers or NCM trades in the CF, they have ones contracted out.  The one I was referred to worked right in the Base Hospital.  Medical Officer referred me, I went to max / of 10 sessions and then would have to be referred again by the MO.

 ???


----------



## ambernewton04 (26 Jan 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> This part I can tell you is NOT true.  I`ve been referred to the chiropractor from the CF medical system before.  While there are no Chiro Officers or NCM trades in the CF, they have ones contracted out.  The one I was referred to worked right in the Base Hospital.  Medical Officer referred me, I went to max / of 10 sessions and then would have to be referred again by the MO.
> 
> ???




I agree with you. When I had my medical, I told him that I had been seeing a chiropractor for about 7 months because on an injury I got when I was in a car accident. By the time I had my medical, I was only going once a month, but at the beginning I was going three times a week. He never said anything about it and I passed the medical.


----------



## holieee (26 Jan 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> This part I can tell you is NOT true.  I`ve been referred to the chiropractor from the CF medical system before.  While there are no Chiro Officers or NCM trades in the CF, they have ones contracted out.  The one I was referred to worked right in the Base Hospital.  Medical Officer referred me, I went to max / of 10 sessions and then would have to be referred again by the MO.
> 
> ???



That I believe as my chiropractor said they have someone from the forces who has to be approved every ten visits. But I think it's different trying to enter the forces with a 'pre-existing condition'...



			
				ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I agree with you. When I had my medical, I told him that I had been seeing a chiropractor for about 7 months because on an injury I got when I was in a car accident. By the time I had my medical, I was only going once a month, but at the beginning I was going three times a week. He never said anything about it and I passed the medical.



Then I don't know what the problem is. I'm just telling you guys what happened exactly, maybe things have changed since then, Amber (assuming you joined a while ago?). I told them like it is and had a form signed thinking everything would be hunky dory. I think maybe because I had to get a form signed saying that I'm currently being treated but good to go was contradictory in their eyes and that it was a red flag, and maybe with you they just made a small note if anything that they didn't blink twice at, I dunno... I'm not sure what the big deal is, but it's incredibly frustrating as I have explained to them it's for general health (I enjoy getting adjusted once a month as my job screws up my posture) and had to cease going altogether as of this past Tuesday. If it doesn't get approved again, I'm not sure what other info/proof to give them to appeal it as I've said all I can say. oy.


----------



## ambernewton04 (26 Jan 2013)

I'm still in the application process 
I did my medical June 2012


----------



## holieee (26 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I'm still in the application process
> I did my medical June 2012



??? Well, then, I'm at a lost. These inconsistency's are a tad silly.


----------



## ambernewton04 (26 Jan 2013)

holieee said:
			
		

> ??? Well, then, I'm at a lost. These inconsistency's are a tad silly.



I agree, it is a bit silly. I've found though, that you need to hope for the best but expect the worst lol. 
The application process definitely tests your patience, but I know it'll be worth it when I get that offer 
Just keep patient and you'll get it figured out.


----------



## CombatDoc (27 Jan 2013)

holieee said:
			
		

> Everything went supremely well, although I had mentioned I have/had back pains (very minor; a knot in my shoulder) and that I see a chiropractor once a month for 'postural maintenance' due to the stress my job puts on my back (same trade I'm applying for that I've been doing as a civvie for 3 years without problems).


If you have been seeing a chiropractor once a month for "postural maintenance", the CF is likely to interpret that as you require chiro on a monthly basis.  You've noted that you see chiro because of back stress secondary to your job.  It's the same with folks who see any specialist provider on a monthly basis - generally, this is interpreted as an ongoing requirement (otherwise, why would one keep going every month?).  From the CF's standpoint, they are potentially investing a lot of time and money in your training and they do not want any existing medical condition - like mechanical back pain - interfering with  your training.  That is the rationale for why you have been asked for further documentation.  Although you may feel that you're good to go even while being treated, the CF is unlikely to share your optimism.  Ultimately, it will be the Recruiting Medical Officer who will make the determination of your medical fitness to join the CF.  Good luck.


----------



## holieee (27 Jan 2013)

CombatDoc said:
			
		

> If you have been seeing a chiropractor once a month for "postural maintenance", the CF is likely to interpret that as you require chiro on a monthly basis.  You've noted that you see chiro because of back stress secondary to your job.  It's the same with folks who see any specialist provider on a monthly basis - generally, this is interpreted as an ongoing requirement (otherwise, why would one keep going every month?).  From the CF's standpoint, they are potentially investing a lot of time and money in your training and they do not want any existing medical condition - like mechanical back pain - interfering with  your training.  That is the rationale for why you have been asked for further documentation.  Although you may feel that you're good to go even while being treated, the CF is unlikely to share your optimism.  Ultimately, it will be the Recruiting Medical Officer who will make the determination of your medical fitness to join the CF.  Good luck.



Thank you for the reply.
I understand completely, the med tech explained this, I just never thought it would be an issue when my medical was being processed in the first place because it was never not my own decision to go for postural maintenance. I knew that I would have to stop going to the chiropractor once I had started training, I just thought I could see him in the meantime. Either way, I had 'terminated' treatment as I was going of own volition and worry the wording is going to be a red flag. As of this Tuesday treatment has stopped and my chiropractor has cleared me as good to go without the chance of recurrence and that my prognosis is good, I sent in the follow-up form on Thursday... I've done what they asked, but like I said, the wording is a worry of mine.


----------

